# Where is a good place to kill ducks?



## T-N-T (Aug 30, 2014)

I am looking for a great place to limit out every Sat morning this season.  Maybe some of you guys have scouted several places and will not be able to hunt them all?  Maybe you could just give me a GPS location or some sort of directions.  
I am looking for easy access, Lots of birds, and maybe a loaner dog.  
If you have htis info, please just post it up here.  No need for a PM as I am sure other guys would like to see a list of "good" spots.
Maybe we could just do a sign up sheet kinda thing on here so no one sets up too close to one another?


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Aug 30, 2014)

There is this one good spot. Just go down until you see a bird perched in a tree. Take a left there go about 100 yards wide open until you hit a stump in the water with the foot of your motor. (Completely ruin motor) After that paddle about another 50 yards. Crouch under that big tree you know the one that looks kinda old. Full limit every time ...


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 30, 2014)

Lake Eufalla


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2014)

Lake ockechobee.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 31, 2014)

Codytaylor683 said:


> There is this one good spot. Just go down until you see a bird perched in a tree. Take a left there go about 100 yards wide open until you hit a stump in the water with the foot of your motor. (Completely ruin motor) After that paddle about another 50 yards. Crouch under that big tree you know the one that looks kinda old. Full limit every time ...



Thanks!  I am going to try that place first!


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 31, 2014)

Water is one of the best places to hunt


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 31, 2014)

I hear Arkansas is real good.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2014)

There is a couple places on Lake ......... that has an old rusty road sign sticking out the water that says puddler lane.  Turn into the 3rd cove to the left( it is shaped like a hand with 4 fingers) go as far back as you can with the boat til the cove turns into a very small creek.  Get out and walk 5 miles up the creek, pass and old dead pine tree, the creek opens up into a small 1/2 acre shallow pool,  Toss out 60 duck decoys and 30 goose dekes.  No less than that number and wait 2 hrs after sunrise then the birds will rain in there. Trust me on this 1.  Best place in Ga.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Funny you mentioned that.*



emusmacker said:


> There is a couple places on Lake ......... that has an old rusty road sign sticking out the water that says puddler lane.  Turn into the 3rd cove to the left( it is shaped like a hand with 4 fingers) go as far back as you can with the boat til the cove turns into a very small creek.  Get out and walk 5 miles up the creek, pass and old dead pine tree, the creek opens up into a small 1/2 acre shallow pool,  Toss out 60 duck decoys and 30 goose dekes.  No less than that number and wait 2 hrs after sunrise then the birds will rain in there. Trust me on this 1.  Best place in Ga.



I know of a place similar to what you described,(minus the sign) and we do kill ducks there.  Don't use that many decoys though.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 31, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Lake .........


----------



## fowl player (Aug 31, 2014)

bunch of old timers put up no hunting signs on lake semoconeepoint to defer other hunters from sitting there once you find one put out 3 pintail decoys and take your safety off


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 31, 2014)

If you go down the Oconee river.........no wait go up the Oconee river.....um can't remember xactly but go on the Oconee river till you round a bend and there's a big rock in the middle. No wait that's the ocumulgy river. Dern I hope I can remember how to git there. If you see me on a river hunt right bside me we'll kill a duck..... Maybe


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2014)

Vicksburg Mississippi. Horse shoe lake north of town are full of ducks or will be soon. good Luck and kill a bunch


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just as well hit the migration early I know pool 11 on the Mississippi in Iowa holds lots of birds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Lake Loretta in Albany is covered in ducks and geese in late December and early January. Not many people hunt there at all and there is plenty of cover and great shooting lanes.
I think it has to do with the response time from the Police after the first shots get fired and the subdivision animal lovers get all mad. The kids waiting on the bus next to the lake are bad to call it in too so i recommend getting in and hiding before daylight.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 1, 2014)

I like some of these recommendations.  Particularly the ones that involve "look out for the police"


----------



## skeeter1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2014)

got  bail money?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2014)

If you don't go bringing a bunch of other people in there, I'll give you one good spot: 33.846623, -84.399427


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 1, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you don't go bringing a bunch of other people in there, I'll give you one good spot: 33.846623, -84.399427


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 1, 2014)

To find the grid coordinates to that place just shows the true dedication to your scouting. Good work hillbilly


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 1, 2014)

Skeeter branch you can limit every time


----------



## GLS (Sep 1, 2014)

Ride until you see this dog by Lake Seminole.  Just in the woods will be a case of Hevi-shot and a boat full of decoys.  Put everything back after the hunt and feed the dog.
There won't be any cripples after they see his face.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2014)

jmtaylor189 said:


> To find the grid coordinates to that place just shows the true dedication to your scouting. Good work hillbilly



I am the ultimate cyber-scouter.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2014)

Lake Mayer in Savannah is a great spot. Just don't shoot any joggers. Plenty of ducks no decoys needed just a loaf of bread. good luck oh you will need bail money.


----------



## triton196 (Sep 1, 2014)

any city park lake just bring plenty of loaf bread to lure em in


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2014)

GLS said:


> Ride until you see this dog by Lake Seminole.  Just in the woods will be a case of Hevi-shot and a boat full of decoys.  Put everything back after the hunt and feed the dog.
> There won't be any cripples after they see his face.


Nice lookin Brit


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 2, 2014)

Now you can't share this, but if you go to Disney and turn right in front of the castle there is a big pond that is full of mallards.  Don't stay long.  For some reason those guys in the funny uniforms are jealous of your getting to shot them old ducks.  No decoys, just two bags of wonder bread.  The ducks will eat the evidence!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 2, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Now you can't share this, but if you go to Disney and turn right in front of the castle there is a big pond that is full of mallards.  Don't stay long.  For some reason those guys in the funny uniforms are jealous of your getting to shot them old ducks.  No decoys, just two bags of wonder bread.  The ducks will eat the evidence!



watch out you will get booted out of the forum for giving out killers favorite hunting spots


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thats my spot!*



MudDucker said:


> Now you can't share this, but if you go to Disney and turn right in front of the castle there is a big pond that is full of mallards.  Don't stay long.  For some reason those guys in the funny uniforms are jealous of your getting to shot them old ducks.  No decoys, just two bags of wonder bread.  The ducks will eat the evidence!


 You are right the canals are full of them. French Fries work best on these ducks. Right out of Caseys corner. Stay out of my spot


----------



## GLS (Sep 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Nice lookin Brit



That is not a Brit.  This is a Brit (puppy) on point:


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You are right the canals are full of them. French Fries work best on these ducks. Right out of Caseys corner. Stay out of my spot



you boys are walking the ragged edge im tellin ya!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2014)

GLS said:


> That is not a Brit.  This is a Brit (puppy) on point:


He has style


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely, positively, Never ever will I slide in on Killers spot.  Not never ever.

Universal studios on the other hand.....


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Absolutely, positively, Never ever will I slide in on Killers spot.  Not never ever.
> 
> Universal studios on the other hand.....


Walt Disney world Vacation club member/ Annual Pass Holder. 8 trips in 2013/ 6 in 2014


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Walt Disney world Vacation club member/ Annual Pass Holder. 8 trips in 2013/ 6 in 2014



Did you limit out every time?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 2, 2014)

I read rumor of a shotgun suppressor...  Could really help out in the Magic Kingdom.  
just sayin


----------



## TMeadows45 (Sep 2, 2014)

Most parks and recreations have great waterways to hunt, no need for calls/waders/boat/blind just a hand full of bread


----------



## strutlife (Sep 2, 2014)

There is usually a nice small pond behind the post office with quite a few ducks and geese visiting it.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you limit out every time?



No my wife and daughter do everytime I go. My back pocket seems to be empty when I am done with a trip


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 3, 2014)

There is a nice lake near my house.  You should limit out with some saltine crackers.  Just do not shoot due west or you may pepper the Wal Mart.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

Going south on I95 just before you get to the Pooler Exit there is a flock that hangs around the JCB plant headquarters. good Luck. Do not tell anybody about my spot.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 3, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Going south on I95 just before you get to the Pooler Exit there is a flock that hangs around the JCB plant headquarters. good Luck. Do not tell anybody about my spot.



You mean where they swim the machines over to the islands?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

They don't swim them over to that island. If you fly over the place you can see the little road under the water. But that is the place


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Oct 8, 2014)

Dyers pasture and Redlands WMA are great..


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Oct 8, 2014)

Redlands WMA and dyers pasture are pretty good


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 8, 2014)

I find the best place to kill ducks is near water.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 9, 2014)

Any where from Can a Duh to Flor i Duh if you in the right spot.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate useless boring threads
Gimme somthing I can use somebody, anybody.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok welder, but this is for you and you only.

Got to the yellow river and travel due North for 3 miles.  Turn into a little "hole" in the bank on the left.  Park the boat right under the big willow tree that hangs over the water(can't miss it).  be very careful where you step once you exit the boat it can get very deep very quick.  Walk westward from the bank where the hole is then set up right beside the pile of tires.  mostly mallards and woodies, but I have seen a few ruddy and cans in there.. heard rumor that some bull sprigs came from there last yr.  but that's just a rumor.  Good hunting and be careful.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 11, 2014)

Lets go hunting ole timer. As  the Black comedian said, "sometimes 'ducks' juss fall out de sky."


----------

